# 457 v permenant residency visa.



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi again,

I have recently accepted a sponsership deal within nursing and would be going over with my family on a 457 visa. Although I am getting a $20,000 relocation fee the job I have got isn't really the one I want or in the area of Wa that I want to be in. I could go striaght for PR visa as I have the points. Really confused as to what would be better for my family. If I got a PR visa it would mean that I could do agency nusring and my husband could geta job. I have heard it only takes 6-8months to get a PR visa. Anyone give any advice please?

Thanks Janice.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Janice,

Our PR visa took 2 years but we're not on the skills in demand list, which I would assume you are being a nurse. 

Have you talked to an agent about this? They may have a better idea of time scales for you.

I guess it comes down to whether you think you can stay in that job and in that area for 2 years even though they would not be your first choice? 

Sorry I can't be of more help,
Karen


----------



## Worldwide Worker (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Janice

Just check the 457 visa again. The way I read it is that your husband would be able to work under your visa as long as you are the applicant.

I sure hope so as I may be accepting an offer under a 457 visa and my partner is looking to work when we are there.

I have been advised that the PR visa can take a while up to 2 years and even being in the skilled in demand list it is all about what you are doing and whether it specifically ticks the boxes. This is where your company would have to provide assistance in obtaining it.

2 years is a very short period of time and it goes by so quickly considering the long term future benefits.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there,
sorry think I may have not been clear yes my husband can work on a 457 visa
but we would have childcare issues intially so I would be working full time and he would not be able to work intially until we sorted out childcare.


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

The questions is really how quickly do you want to move. The 457 takes weeks to get your husband can work anywhere and you can get the kids into school. After 2 years you can get a PR from your 457. difficult to buy a house until you have PR and finance for cars etc will only be given over the period remaining on your 457 initially 4 years

The PR takes years but will allow you to work anywhere, live anywhere and have no limitation finance options. 

So do you wait where you are for 2 years to get a PR or move on a 457 and get on with the rest of your lives.

Cheers
Barrow


----------



## MyDearBoy (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi i have watched 4 health proff's emigrate to oz in the last year and by any stretch of the inagination does it take 2 years to get a pr if you are on the skills list. The longest i witnessed was 10 months and they had problems with refs etc the average i would say is 7/8 months.
Hope that helps
D


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all since I posted this link I actually got in contact with the manager of the hospital and he said he would still sponser me on a PR visa and it would take 9-12 months, he actually advised me that this would be the best way to come as he had been through the process himself and there are many pitfalls that you are unaware of. He said that if I didnt like the job that I was sponsered for on a 457 I would have to ask there permission to leave for a different job and some hospitals can be funny and could get your visa withdrawn (prob only in extreme cases). Where on PR visa i am free to work where I want etc. I was quite suprised that they would still sponser me, but I presume it is because I am on the skills shortage list. So hopefully in 9-12months I will be in sunny perth.. also on a 457 you have to pay for school fees, hospital fees and are not entitled to alot of the tax benefits that PR are. He also said that it is up to your sponser to advise when to start the PR visa so it could take up to 4 years.. Hope this helps anyone, I got this info from a manager who was from Scotland and has been in Oz for 22 years and never looked back..
Janice


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Janice said:


> Hi all since I posted this link I actually got in contact with the manager of the hospital and he said he would still sponser me on a PR visa and it would take 9-12 months, he actually advised me that this would be the best way to come as he had been through the process himself and there are many pitfalls that you are unaware of. He said that if I didnt like the job that I was sponsered for on a 457 I would have to ask there permission to leave for a different job and some hospitals can be funny and could get your visa withdrawn (prob only in extreme cases). Where on PR visa i am free to work where I want etc. I was quite suprised that they would still sponser me, but I presume it is because I am on the skills shortage list. So hopefully in 9-12months I will be in sunny perth.. also on a 457 you have to pay for school fees, hospital fees and are not entitled to alot of the tax benefits that PR are. He also said that it is up to your sponser to advise when to start the PR visa so it could take up to 4 years.. Hope this helps anyone, I got this info from a manager who was from Scotland and has been in Oz for 22 years and never looked back..
> Janice


Hi Janice,

That's fantastic news. Trust me, the time will FLY by so quickly!

If at all possible, it's always the best route to go for a visa that will give you PR. It may take a bit longer but the benefits far outweigh the wait.

Good luck!

Dolly


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, Yes I Am Sure The Time Will Fly...


----------



## Bobbie (May 12, 2008)

Hi Janice, i went through exactly the same thing as you. I am a nurse and started off on the sponsered route as it was quicker and cheaper. I changed my mind though after reading lots of posts from people tied to jobs where they weren't happy. Its a massive step and i decided that for my sons sake i needed to be completely in control and that meant waiting for pr. It took 6 months to come, almost to the day. My sister is applying also and has just got a case officer, she should have visa grant really soon. Again within 6 months. I know lots of people wait longer but this has been my experience. Ive not known any nurses wait years!
Im so glad i waited because i knew i would have to apply for pr eventualy anyway, it also gave me chance to get a bit more money together.
Good luck to you and your family, Bobbie.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Bobbie,
Great news for you then, since you have been through the process I was after some info if possible. 
We are heading to Perth so I have to register with the NBWA, how easy/difficult did you find this process? I am aware that I have to get my documents verified from a solicitor, what documents do they need? Is it just my registration pin card, my degree papers? I am unsure and when I have tried to contact nbwa they never reply.. 
Have you had your medicals, what does this entail? 
Where are you going to work? The job I have isn't really the one I want but I have been told just to take it to start the process off and I can apply for jobs and may have a different one before I get out there. It would be good to keep in touch with someone who is going through the same process.
Good luck, I still have a house to sell and this is holding us up..
Janice


----------



## Riskyb (Jan 14, 2009)

*Hoping to get to Oz on a PR*

Hi guys

I'm a newbie here and hope that some of you may be able to help me with some bits. My husband has been offered a position in Sydney under the Employer Nomination Scheme. He is 47 and therefore as I understand it special consideration would have to be applied. I am sadly only a teaching assistant with 5 years experience and it seems that I cannot offer any additional points from this.

I feel that we should contact an expert to help us and wondered if anyone could recommend someone that they feel could offer us a good service. You hear so 
many stories about unqualified people giving inaccurate advise that are only really after your money!

Any help/advice woud be gratefully received

Riskyb


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi RiskyB, 

Which ever agent you use should be either MIA or MARA registered then you know that they're qualified. 

I used the Emigration Group in the UK and came over in July 2007. Dolly the other moderator used George Lombard.

We also have several agents on the forum including SOMV, pc, Alan Collett, Liana Allen (who you can contact through their signatures). 

I would get quotes from several agents knowing what service you are getting for that fee. First consultations are usually free. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Riskyb said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm a newbie here and hope that some of you may be able to help me with some bits. My husband has been offered a position in Sydney under the Employer Nomination Scheme. He is 47 and therefore as I understand it special consideration would have to be applied. I am sadly only a teaching assistant with 5 years experience and it seems that I cannot offer any additional points from this.
> 
> ...


Hi I can't recommend anyone, as we went down ENS route PR visa (I am a nurse).
I did the paperwork myself which wasn't that bad. We have freinds in Perth who are in there 50's and they used a agent and had no problems getting a 457 visa initially then PR visa. I have heard that if you don't have the points to get into Oz, you can intially go to New Zealand and then get into Oz that route, mind you I have been told that don't know how accurate that info is.
Good luck anyway, we only waited 5 months to get our visa.
Janice


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Janice said:


> I have heard that if you don't have the points to get into Oz, you can intially go to New Zealand and then get into Oz that route, mind you I have been told that don't know how accurate that info is.


I think that route was shut down but I'm not an expert in that either


----------



## coloradoclan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi, another nurse here going to Melbourne on a 457 sponsored visa. It is my understanding that once in Oz, you can apply straight away for your PR visa. The obligation to the sponsoring hospital is one year (two if they paid substantial relocation costs). So, if you don't want to wait for PR now, you can still go on sponsored visa, work a year while you obtain your PR, then switch jobs. I hope this is right, as it is what I hope to do.


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

coloradoclan said:


> Hi, another nurse here going to Melbourne on a 457 sponsored visa. It is my understanding that once in Oz, you can apply straight away for your PR visa. The obligation to the sponsoring hospital is one year (two if they paid substantial relocation costs). So, if you don't want to wait for PR now, you can still go on sponsored visa, work a year while you obtain your PR, then switch jobs. I hope this is right, as it is what I hope to do.


Yeah you can go on a 457 visa, but it only took me 6months to get PR visa, so not that long to wait. The manager of the nursing company who sponsered me advised me to go down this route as there are alot of pitfalls to the 457 visa, that you may not think of. An example of this would be, in an unfortunate extreme situation, ie a bereavement in the UK on a 457 visa you could not just hope on a plane home. I was unaware of this because initally I was going on a 457 visa.
Also if you have a family better to go on PR visa if possible. Also you have to work full time and there isn't much flexibility if you don't like the job you get.
All I would say is do as much research as you can into the 2 visa options and decide what is best for you.
Good luck,
Janice


----------



## Riskyb (Jan 14, 2009)

Janice said:


> Yeah you can go on a 457 visa, but it only took me 6months to get PR visa, so not that long to wait. The manager of the nursing company who sponsered me advised me to go down this route as there are alot of pitfalls to the 457 visa, that you may not think of. An example of this would be, in an unfortunate extreme situation, ie a bereavement in the UK on a 457 visa you could not just hope on a plane home. I was unaware of this because initally I was going on a 457 visa.
> Also if you have a family better to go on PR visa if possible. Also you have to work full time and there isn't much flexibility if you don't like the job you get.
> All I would say is do as much research as you can into the 2 visa options and decide what is best for you.
> Good luck,
> Janice



Hi again

Thanks for all the information guys. My husband has sponsorship to work as a spring maker and has 30yrs experience. It seems that everyone is going into nursing down under. Anyone know of any other trades that people have got in on?

Riskyb


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Riskyb said:


> Hi again
> 
> Thanks for all the information guys. My husband has sponsorship to work as a spring maker and has 30yrs experience. It seems that everyone is going into nursing down under. Anyone know of any other trades that people have got in on?
> 
> Riskyb


Hey Risby, No not just nurses going down under.. My friends hubby was an electrician, and whilst on my rekki met people with all different skills from hairdressing to bricklaying. If ou have a skill in demand you shold have no problems. NO matter what skill you go under it is still a massive step.
Regards janice


----------



## hueb-family (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the very useful information to decide which route to take. How do I apply for PR as a UK trained nurse. Which specific PR visa category/number would I need to start the process off?


----------



## anitamiller (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Janice
I am new to the forum and after posting a very similar post to yours I have got all my answers from your threads! My employer is also offering a PR or 457 Visa for which they will apply on my behalf and I was unsure which way to go until reading your threads. I am planning to go for the PR now. I have a cousin in Perth who is able to tell me a little about the Visa applications as she is a midwife so I knew about tax, houses etc but with all the information available to us I was confused to say the least!
My husband will also be main childcarer when we arrive in Australia but once our son is settled he will need to find work too. 
Keep in touch, be good to pick your brains again!!!
Take care
Anita


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

anitamiller said:


> Hi Janice
> I am new to the forum and after posting a very similar post to yours I have got all my answers from your threads! My employer is also offering a PR or 457 Visa for which they will apply on my behalf and I was unsure which way to go until reading your threads. I am planning to go for the PR now. I have a cousin in Perth who is able to tell me a little about the Visa applications as she is a midwife so I knew about tax, houses etc but with all the information available to us I was confused to say the least!
> My husband will also be main childcarer when we arrive in Australia but once our son is settled he will need to find work too.
> Keep in touch, be good to pick your brains again!!!
> ...


Hi Anita,

God alot changed for me since this post. I also after much research went down the PR route and it only took 5 months to get this. I filled all the paperwork in myself and it's wasn't that bad to be honest. Me and my husband went to Perth in Nov and I met my employer and was shocked at how backward they 
are regarding shift patterns etc.. I was also shocked at the childcare situation it is so different than here in England and bloody expensive, but apparently you can claim some of this back in tax. We are having to go back in June to validate our visa's as our house has not sold. When we got back home we thought long and hard about the cost of living, rent etc. Since then my hubby has been offered a job so it would be easier for me to work part=time, lucky that I went to PR visa, if not this wouldn't have been possible. So many things you don't realise when on a 457 visa, ie if a family crisis occurs you can't take time off as you are contracted full time on 457 etc,etc. Anyway, yeah good to keep in touch are you on facebook?
janice


----------



## alphonsus (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Anita and Janice. I heard from a friend who works at a private hospital in Perth and she says that 457 visa processing is a lot quicker than a PR. I'm currently on a multiple entry 456 business short stay visa for my bridging program at RPH and planning to go for a 457 after. Do think it is hard these days to find an employer? Im a registered nurse with 2 years experience at the operating theatre.


----------



## anitamiller (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Janice
Thanks for that. We too are waiting for our house to sell but have only sent application for Nurse Registration to Perth last week, waiting for refs to come back from employers before get firm offer of employment so perhaps house will sell and it will all come together! We hope!
Yes I am on facebook, I am on as Lennythespinone - strange I know but its under our dog's name - don't ask! 
Appreciate you sharing your experiences with me, it seems getting the job is the easy part, its all the other stuff that is difficult. Anyway got to go to work now, eight hours of mandatory study - joy! Talk soon
Anita


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alphonsus said:


> Hi Anita and Janice. I heard from a friend who works at a private hospital in Perth and she says that 457 visa processing is a lot quicker than a PR. I'm currently on a multiple entry 456 business short stay visa for my bridging program at RPH and planning to go for a 457 after. Do think it is hard these days to find an employer? Im a registered nurse with 2 years experience at the operating theatre.


Hi Alphonsus,

welcome to the forum, yes 457 processing is a lot quicker. upper limit is 8-10 weeks but normally ppl get the visa in 6 weeks. but there are benefits that one gets while on PR. I am sure you are aware of the pros and cons of both.
It deffinitely is hard getting someone to sponsor u these days but I have been hearing good things about med/health pros.
Why dont you check the PLEASE READ posts, there are links to job portals in there, you can search for prospective employers, you never know if you get lucky.

wish you luck
anj


----------



## alphonsus (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi anj.

Thanks for the reply. It really is a challenge these days in looking for a sponsor but I am hopeful. Good luck to you, too.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

One good thing being in your trade, people will keep falling sick and would keep requiring medical attention irrespective of the economy, so health pros never have the recession blues


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

alphonsus said:


> Hi Anita and Janice. I heard from a friend who works at a private hospital in Perth and she says that 457 visa processing is a lot quicker than a PR. I'm currently on a multiple entry 456 business short stay visa for my bridging program at RPH and planning to go for a 457 after. Do think it is hard these days to find an employer? Im a registered nurse with 2 years experience at the operating theatre.


Hi Alphonsus,

I think it seems quite easy for nurses to get sponsered, we are getting relocation fees up tp $20,000. I went to an expo in Edinburgh and was interviewed there and then and the ball rolled very quick. You should see if there are any expo's coming up as they can be very worth while going to.
Good Luck,
Jan


----------



## alphonsus (Apr 17, 2009)

*work*



Janice said:


> Hi Alphonsus,
> 
> I think it seems quite easy for nurses to get sponsered, we are getting relocation fees up tp $20,000. I went to an expo in Edinburgh and was interviewed there and then and the ball rolled very quick. You should see if there are any expo's coming up as they can be very worth while going to.
> Good Luck,
> Jan


Hi Jan.

Well expo's in my country are uncommon except maybe for jobs in the middle east which has never appealed to me. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed once I get to Perth and see what happens after the bridging program.  Thanks.


----------

